# After Effects Swirl



## Sam210690 (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

bin schon seit einer Weile auf der Suche nach solchen Effekten und da ich jetzt in den Ferien etwas mehr Zeit habe , möchte ich mich mal näher damit beschäftigen...

Es geht mir um diesen Swirl-Effekt in diesem Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w9Mx6XBm1s

besonders ab 0:25 diese schleifen wo seinem Bein folgen...

Ich weiß schon wie man das macht durch diverse Youtubetutorials...
aber ich bekomme nur einen nichtsoschönen Streifen hin 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RguqiqyEXZg

Falls einer eine Idee hat wie man das vom ersten Video hinbekommt Vielen Dank 

mfg sam


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Januar 2011)

Sowas ist recht einfach machbar mit dem After Effects Plugin "Trapcode Particular".
http://www.redgiantsoftware.com/products/all/trapcode-particular/

Das Prinzip funktioniert so, dass der Bewegungspfad z.B. mittels punktbasiertem Motion Tracking erzeugt wird. An die damit erzeugten Positionskeyframes hängst du ein Licht mit Namen "Emitter" und nutzt dieses Licht dann in Particular als Emitterquelle. Die Partikel so einstellen, dass sie sich nicht vom Emitter wegbewegen und eine Lebenszeit haben, die lang genug ist, um solch einen Schweif zu bilden.

Die Partikelform kannst du in dem Plugin ebenfalls selbst bestimmen (via Sprite), muss also nicht irgendein Punkt, Stern oder Wölkchen sein.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sam210690 (7. Januar 2011)

Hey 
danke für die schnelle Antwort...

aber so wie du es beschrieben hast bekomm ich es auch hin.
Mir gehts darum diesen Lichtschweif so hinzubekommen wie im Video, d.h.
am anfang dünn und dann in der Mitte etwas dicker und am Ende wieder dünn.
Wenn ich das mache, hat der Schweif kontinirlich eine Dicke.

Hab schon einiges probiert aber ich komm nicht drauf was ich da einstellen muss.

mfg sam


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Januar 2011)

In den Partikeleinstellungen gibt es einen Punkt "Size over Life", wo du die Partikelgröße von der Geburt (Birth) bis zum Tod (Death) reinzeichnen kannst. Dort einfach einen schönen Buckel zeichnen, oder die dritte oder vierte Kurvenvorgabe auswählen. Anpassen dann nach Belieben und Geschmack. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sam210690 (7. Januar 2011)

Habs gefunden 

Vielen Dank nochmal....der Rest ist dann wohl rumspielen 

Gruß Sam


----------

